# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Floating Ring for Resin Question Answered by Peachy Printer

## Larry

Lots of people have been wondering about having a floating ring on top of the water.  The creator of Peachy Printer has answered the question.*

QUESTION*
Nils Fromm asked: 
possibility to save on the amount of resin: 
Do you think it is possible to have a "floating" ring on top of the water, in which the resin is then poured, so that we don't have to cover the whole surface of the water tank? e.g. the tank is 10" x 10", but the part I want to print is very small, thus uses little resin. If resin is only inside the floating ring, the size of the container is irrelevant. Floating ring has to be held in position of course, but that is easily arranged. 
Just an idea on minimizing resinwaste. 
Your thoughts? 
*
ANSWER:*
@Nils Fromm 
Yes. That is a wonderful idea, we see no reason why it would not work, but we have not tried it yet. As you said the floating ring could float around, so it would be best to guide it along the z axis with a couple of rods.

----------


## Nisei

So why not have a container with resin floating on top of the water?

----------


## Anuvin

Nisei, that is the plan. We talked about this topic here too http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Peachy-Printer

Even more talk about it happened in a reprap forum that is linked in that thread. Be sure to check it out and report back with any ideas to help facilitate multi-resin printing.

----------


## Nisei

> Nisei, that is the plan. We talked about this topic here too http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Peachy-Printer
> Even more talk about it happened in a reprap forum that is linked in that thread. Be sure to check it out and report back with any ideas to help facilitate multi-resin printing.


Cool, thanks! I'm new here and have quite a bit a catching up to do.
I've missed the KS (is there any way I can still join through a PayPal donation or something?) and just read about this today. It all sounds very promising!

----------


## Anuvin

Sure! That thread hasn't been on the front page for a while, just wanted to make sure you saw it to stimulate any creative ideas you might have. Input on the issue is always good. Be sure to share if you have more ideas, like what to make the ring out of that floats and resin doesn't stick to.

Write to them on Kickstarter and give them a few days to get to your message, maybe they can help you out. I imagine every backer dollar helps.

----------

